# The Big One: BMW 740 Major Correction Detail & Mods



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Firstly I am very sorry for the delay in writing this up as it has been over 6 months since me and my mate did his car! Lets start with the car itself: a 13yo BMW 740 with high miles so it has seen its share of road action. My mate wanted the works and seeing he's my best friend how could I say no? Plus I was looking forward to the challenge.

All in all this took probably 3, maybe 4 days to complete with some very serious paint correction!

Here are a few before and afters that show the turnaround. You will hopefully notice straight away the life brought back to the paintwork and the mods to the lights:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










A couple of other befores:



















Right so on with the process:

1. Firstly he wanted it de-badged so I soaked the badge area in AG Tar Remover then used an old Credit Card to carefully take off the badge:



















2. Then another soak in AG Tar Remover to take care of the rest of the Glue:










After:










3. With the badge off, it was time for a soak using the Karcher and Auto-Brite Lance with a mixture of Snow Foam and Megs APC:










4. This was left to dwell for 5 mins whilst the buckets were filled, and the sunroof and windows seals, badges etc all scrubbed with a variety of brushes:




























5. The wheels were also taken care of using Megs Wheel Brightener and the RacgeGlaze XL Brush (the EZ Detail was too big for this job):










We had planned to take the wheels off and do a proper job on them and the arches but it would appear they have never been taken off in 13 years as we could not get them off for love nor money, so we did the best we could with them on. The idea one day is to replace them with bigger wheels when the tyres need replacing.

6. The tyres were scrubbed with my Elite Tyre Brush:










7. Then the car was given a good blast with the PW, before a good 2 bucket method wash using my Megs Mitt and Dodo Born to be Mild Shampoo, before another PW rinse.

8. The lower panels were soaked in AG Tar Remover which was left to dwell for a couple of minutes before being rinsed and removed.

9. Then the car was clayed using Bilt Hammer Auto Clay, which even after a soak in Tar Remover was very bad but not surprising for the age and mileage really:










10. Another soak in Foam, PW rinse and waffle weave dry, the car was moved into the garage and I took some paint readings to see what I had to play with. All in all the paint was fairly constant at around 120 Microns:










However the roof was very low, so extra care was taken here:










11. After the usual start with the lightest pad and polish combo I settled on a 3-step correction all using my Megs G220 (this is where I should really get my own Rotary). As you can imagine the paint was very hard and covered in swirls and RDS. Even this 3 step correction left the odd bigger RDS and swirl but all in all a satisfying level of correction of what took 2-3 days alone!

Step 1 (Cut): Menzerna Power Gloss S34A on a Menzerna Compound Pad.
Step 2 (Polish): Menzerna Intensive Polish PO85RD 3.02 on a Megs Polishing Pad.
Step 3 (Refine): Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD on a Megs Finishing Pad.

So some befores, 50/50s and corrected panels:








































































































































Now the rear quarter panel had obviously had a respray as it was a slightly different colour with high levels of paint:










If you look closely you can see what appears as runs lines or drips:










But they went away:










There was also a funny finish on the upper rear quarter panel:










But again other than the odd RDS, it went:










12. So on to the light mods. Whilst I was machine polishing the front of the car, my mate got to work on Tinting the Indicator section of the Rear Light Clusters and Side Repeaters a Black to make them more subtle.

13. The Front Lights were fully removed as were the 'Kidney' Grille for a full clean:










Before:









After a clean with AG Glass Polish:










14. The Front Lights were also subject to a subtle mod - spraying the inner plastics Silver to give a brighter appearance as found on the newer 7 Series.

Before:










A Coat of Primer or 2:










The Final Coat of Silver Paint and much improved:










15. The Front Indicators were also replaced with the Clear Variety.

16. With all the machining and mods now done the car was rolled out of the Garage and re-washed using the 2BM and Dodo BTBM again.

17. I then started with the Glaze which was Clearkote Red Moose Machine Glaze applied via the G220 using medium speeds on a Sonus SFX3 Finishing Pad.

18. Then I applied 3x layers of Victoria Concours Wax.

19. Whilst I did this my mate got to work on the Interior. Various parts were steamed, cleaned with Megs APC 4:1, and AG Leather Cleaner. All carpets and mats were treated with AG Interior Shampoo, scrubbed with a Megs Interior Detail Brush then extracted with the Vax. New Floor Mats are needed…

Interior Before and Afters:
































































Check out the OEM Car Phone:










20. All Glass was cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner and treated with Rain-X.

21. Tyres were dressed with CG New Look Trim Gel.

22. Wheels were sealed with Zaino Z-CS.

23. The Engine Bay was also cleaned using Megs APC along with a variety of rags and brushes but I have no photos of this I am afraid.

So here are the afters, and a very pleasing result I'm sure you'll agree:





























































































































































































































































Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Jesus! What a turn around! Stunning work, looks amazing mate :thumb:

Sterling job Sir


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Fantastic work on a massive car 

Those raceglaze brushes look really useful are they long enough to do the wheels backs as i have similar wheels on my E30 BMW


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning matey, stunning!

Top Work!!

Mark:thumb:


----------



## LCCoolH (May 18, 2009)

Good write up buddy, I love my beemer when its just been detailed, needs another quick going over now though! lol

All the work you put in is very much appreciated mate


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Amazing work, very well done, great pics.

Thanks!


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Looks really good :thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning work, amazing turnaround and some quality 50/50's :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb turn-around Alex :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



mattsbmw said:


> Fantastic work on a massive car
> 
> Those raceglaze brushes look really useful are they long enough to do the wheels backs as i have similar wheels on my E30 BMW


Yeah they are a top brush and should be long enough to get to the backs as long as the wheels aren't really wide :thumb:



LCCoolH said:


> Good write up buddy, I love my beemer when its just been detailed, needs another quick going over now though! lol
> 
> All the work you put in is very much appreciated mate


You're welcome mate! We will get the 'Maintenance Detail' sorted out soon. Maybe this month if it warms up a bit


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks really nice but I'm not keen on the light mods.

Front indicators are ok, but I'd of got the late rear lights and either left the headlights or got the elipsioid ones if they fit.


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

Very impressive!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

About bl00dy time!!! 

Quality work mate, some great work with the DA, just goes to show that, in the right hands, they can achieve a great correction - even on BMW paint!

:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys 



Max M4X WW said:


> Looks really nice but I'm not keen on the light mods.
> 
> Front indicators are ok, but I'd of got the late rear lights and either left the headlights or got the elipsioid ones if they fit.


Cheers! I think the plan would be to replace the rear and front lights with the modern equivalents as you say, however he was on a budget when we did this.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Top work Alex, a great result!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice work alex. u said u had proplems with the wheels, dont no what u tried but i had a issue with one of my cars ages ago and my neighbour gave me a trick, if u can remove the center cap with the bottels removed get a heat gun and heat the center hub why moving the wheel around and with a rubber hammer give it a soft tap why spinng the wheel and it should just brake the seal. if u get me


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> I think the plan would be to replace the rear and front lights with the modern equivalents as you say, however he was on a budget when we did this.


Ah cool, Think I'd of just left them.

How many miles has it done? Looks pretty good after a good clean.


----------



## BRAVO_CT (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice write up, the lights look spot on now! :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

tom_k said:


> Very nice work alex. u said u had proplems with the wheels, dont no what u tried but i had a issue with one of my cars ages ago and my neighbour gave me a trick, if u can remove the center cap with the bottels removed get a heat gun and heat the center hub why moving the wheel around and with a rubber hammer give it a soft tap why spinng the wheel and it should just brake the seal. if u get me


I used the rubber hammer technique as well with mine...I used to give them a real whack! :doublesho

Although I got heat into the wheels by another method!! :devil::devil:



:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

cracking work Alex, they were some serious swirls.

Paul


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Fantastic reflections, looks awesome - everyone needs a best mate who details 

Old skool car phone FTW :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The 7-series before it got fat and ugly, I've always loved this shape of the 7 - subtle, sleek and classy 

Superb work on the car - a real transformation across the board from the subtle mods to the lights; to the serious paintwork correction (just gors to show what a G220 or equivalent DA is capable of and those in any doubt of a DA's potential performance would do well to heed this thread! A DA cannot correct - what utter nonesense!! ); to the beautiful interior afters.

Job well done :thumb:


----------



## uxi1733 (Dec 11, 2006)

Amazing work, thanks for sharing the pictures..


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic job well done and what a transformation!:thumb:


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Really Really good job done here on a beautiful 7 Series! Nice Work mate


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A job well done chap...fantastic:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG, stunning turnaround Alex! 

I love the BMW 7-series and that must be one of the finest out there! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great mate :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Very impressed, top job on a fine car :thumb:


----------



## BigfootPR (Feb 7, 2009)

Holy Jebus! Nice turnaround there Mate!


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Wow amazing.

Excellent 50/50s there, and the BMW now looks supreme.

Liking the after shot with the reflection of the lone tree too. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking trasnformation

love this pic:


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)

Got to be some of the best 50/50s i've seen.....


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Cracking work! It worth the wait :thumb:

Not to keen on the silver front lights, but still a nice car, much better than the latest model IMO.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Those 50:50 shots really show off the excellent correction work. A superb job :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:

Its got about 120,000 on the clock :doublesho


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

brilliant turn around, looks immaculate now


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work and write up :thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome work! How nice does that look 

Now just a set of rims and your the the transporter...


----------



## inpursuit (Nov 28, 2008)

wow what a turnaround,absolutely stunning work :thumb:

as a :newbie: I love reading good write ups and looking at cracking 50/50 shots,
can't wait till the weather warms up a bit so I can get out and have a go at my own car


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Stunning job, well done.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

What an amazing transformation! A nice set of M Parallels would really set it off when your mate gets round to replacing the alloys (if he can ever get them off).


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Excellent work. 

New lease of life for a large cruise machine.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Top work Alex and well worth the wait on the write-up front, figured this must have been a while ago as I saw your A3 in the background I think?

Impressive correction work there on the DA and looks like you spent a while acheiving that finish but it was well worth it...........:thumb:

Have you looked into using the KBM method with a DA?

Like the work on the Rear Lamps but not a fan on the Head Lamps, should have been left black...........:thumb:


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's an amazing job! It looks absolutely phenomenal in the after shots, the work that's been put into it is obvious! Stunning car!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers people :thumb:



Baker21 said:


> Top work Alex and well worth the wait on the write-up front, figured this must have been a while ago as I saw your A3 in the background I think?
> 
> Impressive correction work there on the DA and looks like you spent a while acheiving that finish but it was well worth it...........:thumb:
> 
> ...


I have thought about the KBM with a DA, but TBH just not bothered.

Yes it was done last May/June and you're right the A3 is there in the background. It had to stay outside a whole week whilst I worked on his car in stages!!!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

FANTASTIC turnaround :thumb:
What a lovely motor too:thumb::thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome  ...well worth the wait to read this, superb turnaround, also love the front lights..very unique and looks great, not 100% sure on the rears though, looks a wee bit chavvy on a car such as this IMO.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Amazing Job great transformation:thumb:
Top write-up:thumb:


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the fab write up and pictures. You have literally taken years off that car! :doublesho :buffer: :thumb:

Love the 50/50's, that is what inspires us mere mortals to pull our finger out and get our cars looking better. 

I am liking the credit crunch mods, subtle but effective. :thumb:

All the Best
Chris


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

I think this is the best detail you have done yet! 

Loads of time and effort put in, it really really does show. I think you added a good £1000+ on that cars resale value for sure.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Its good to see what can be achieved with the G220 with persistence! Along with the Type R i agree its the best ive seen you do! 
great work Alex!:thumb: Ive got my Menz polishes ready to go but it wont be any time soon :lol:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice transformation.
From the first "before" pics the paint didn't seemed too bad....but the 2000 W revealed the truth 
Love the badge "after" photo....and the others also....
Never thought of that silver inside the headlights....but it looks nice


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

You can be extremely proud of the work you've done here Alex - a very good job on a lovely big Beemer. It looks a million dollars now and you've added hundreds to it's value at least! Top job mate. :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Ahaydock:wave:it's been a while, Fantastic work love the the pics of the full side of the car:doublesho,are you still doing them cars for a few pints if thats the case you should be on freebees for the next month lol.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Fantastic work there Alex,Amazing correction work on a monster of a car luv the finish of vics concours the depth and wetness easily equal to a wax costing £100+,Well done fella :thumb:.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments people :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

I LOVE THAT CAR!!!!!!

And your work :buffer:????? IT´S IMPRESSING!!!!!!:doublesho

Congratulations


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning work there! A truely inspirational detail. Great photo's (especially the 50/50's) and write-up too.:thumb:

Nice touch with the lights.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work, well done!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

just read this again (forgot already read it once lol).... Still can't believe the transformations










Is it "wrong" of me to want to do a car as bad as that? Would love a major swirled car so I can feel the reward even more (I know I did that defender)

I just hope my mates black CTR is heavily swirled


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

stunning work, thats one extreme improvement.


----------



## Gids64 (Mar 20, 2009)

amazing. The quality of work produced by the people on this forum never ceases to amaze me. Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Just got round to reading this. Amazing job done. Looks like a different car. Well worth the effort involved when you see this finished result.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Great comparrision shots , nice job


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys - looks like it will be up for sale later this year, although we'll give it another going over around March :thumb:


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

definitely taken a few years off the old girl. Top job


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well done mate.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I missed this one mate, so busy on other sections now

One word - STUNNING:thumb:


----------



## mxb74 (Sep 25, 2009)

One word.... Beautiful.... (thats not including the first two, or these!)


----------



## rav4mx (Oct 14, 2007)

looking really gooood.


----------



## paulnlowe (Mar 13, 2010)

Stunning! I have a lot of homework to do it seems!


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Fantastic writeup, some quality finished shots.Goodwork


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

That's a massive effort! Great work, mate!


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Amazing work! Truly impressive turn around. I am just not a fan of some of the mods. Nevertheless, looks incredible. Thank you for posting it up.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Nice work mate.

The only thing I'm not keen on the car is the lights - I'm not sure I like the silver finish on them. It may be worth trying a 'chrome effect' aerosol paint - I think that the Frost Restoration company sells it?

Mind you, that's only a personal opinion and not a criticism. Excellent job and a fine looking motor.

Edit: link to the chrome effect spray:

http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail.asp?productID=8213&frostProductName=VHT%20Plate%20Finish%20%28310ml%29


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't like these ......But looking at that you have just changed my mind , That is mint !


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

great work there mate


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Out of the wilderness*

Hi Alex, great to see you managed to get the beast finished. I remember this one when you gave us all a taste early last year and this really is my first time back in the chair trying to catch up on whats new while Ive been in the wilderness.

Truly epic job, stunning really isnt an understatement and I would imagine one of those magical sence of achievement bringing her back from what looked like a bit of a 'scrap heap challenge' before you gave her the touch !!

Really great to see this one looking better than new !!

Huge respect my old friend.:thumb:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Fantastic turn around and a great result :thumb:

Love the car phone lol!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work there mate.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers guys :thumb:



Mr Face said:


> Hi Alex, great to see you managed to get the beast finished. I remember this one when you gave us all a taste early last year and this really is my first time back in the chair trying to catch up on whats new while Ive been in the wilderness.
> 
> Truly epic job, stunning really isnt an understatement and I would imagine one of those magical sence of achievement bringing her back from what looked like a bit of a 'scrap heap challenge' before you gave her the touch !!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate and nice to see you back :thumb:


----------

